# GA-Z77X-D3H startet nicht



## klovetheillest (28. Februar 2013)

Hallo GA Team,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

Das System startet nur kurz und zeigt kurz auf dem Bildschirm UEFI Bios um dann wieder von alleine neu zustarten. Ich habe den CPU LÜfter gerade an den Sys FAN Anschluss angeschlossen da er auf dem CPU Anschluss nur kurz dreht und dann aufhört währende die Lüfter der Graka und des Gehäuses weiter pusten.

Habe auch jetzt schon die Graka und einen RAM Baustein ausgebaut und auch die FPANEL Anschlüsse in mehreren Varianten getestet. Min, Konfig hab ich auch schon probiert. Immer das gleiche Ergebnis.

Meine Komponenten stehen in der Signatur.

Ein ausführlicher Thread ist hier von mir:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...g-endlich-da-geht-nur-kurz-8.html#post5038899


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (28. Februar 2013)

Moin Moin *klovetheillest*

Willkommen, gern will ich dir helfen, bitte folge mal dieser Cheklist und berichte ob es danach geht.

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## klovetheillest (28. Februar 2013)

GBTTM schrieb:


> Moin Moin *klovetheillest*
> 
> Willkommen, gern will ich dir helfen, bitte folge mal dieser Cheklist und berichte ob es danach geht.
> 
> Gruß GBTTM



Hi, danke.

Ja die Liste hab ich schon gesehen und hab auch schon alles davon probiert bzw. schon beim Einbau beachtet.

Eine besonderheit ist mir aufgefallen. Wenn ich den CPU Kühler am CPU Fan Anschlluss habe, komme ich nicht mal dahin das mein Bildschirm kurz diese Bios Meldung zeigt.

Wenn ich Ihn jedoch an SYS Fan Anschliesse komme ich wenigstens hin und wieder ohne erkennbaren Rhytmus in dieses Menü. Da tut sich allerdings nichts und der PC gerät in eine Schleife!


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (28. Februar 2013)

Ok, hast du ein anderes Netzteil da zum gegen testen ?


----------



## klovetheillest (28. Februar 2013)

nein,leider nicht. :/


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (28. Februar 2013)

Ok kein Problem, bitte mal mit einem Ram (Rambank 1) testen. Gruß GBTTM


----------



## klovetheillest (28. Februar 2013)

hab ich. hab auch beide einzeln probiert. hab auch noch mal den cpu gecheckt. der is 100% pro richtig und nix verbogen. probier gerade mal den boxed lüfter.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (28. Februar 2013)

Wie ist denn deine Tel nr? Ich ruf dich an. Gruß GBTTM


----------



## klovetheillest (28. Februar 2013)

Sauber. Hab dir ne PN geschickt.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (28. Februar 2013)

Ring Ring


----------



## klovetheillest (28. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alex2210 (28. Februar 2013)

Sicher das du die Frontpanel Stecker richtig angesteckt hast ? 
Kann ja sein das die HDD oder Power Led an den Reset gesteckt wurde ? 
Dann würde er andauernd resetten .....


----------



## klovetheillest (28. Februar 2013)

Also mir wurde wirklich hervorragend geholfen hier. Es hat zwar richtig lange gedauert, aber das hat den Kollegen von Gigabyte nicht daran gehindert Stundenlang mit mir zu telefonieren und das Problem schritt für Schritt zu beheben. Hab ich noch nie erlebt sowas. Mehr dazu schreibe ich nachher muss nämlich gerade dringend weg. Aber ich werde noch alles genau erklären. Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle noch mal. Ich war schon kurz vorm Verzweifeln und keiner wusste was los war.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (28. Februar 2013)

gern ! und danke Gruß GBTTM


----------



## klovetheillest (1. März 2013)

Also das Problem war letztendlich, dass das BIOS Korrupt war. :/ Große Freude,nachdem ich mehrere Teile zurück geschickt habe und das ganze sich dadurch um fast 1,5 Monate verzögert hat.  

Aber dank DUAL Bios kein Problem. 

GBTTM hat mir dann erklärt wie ich über die sogenannte "Watch Dog" Prozedur (ausgelöst durch 6 sec. halten der Powertaste) das Backup BIOS zum fixen nutzen konnte. Was zum korrupten BIOS geführt hat, konnten wir nicht genau feststellen. Es könnte auch entsprechend geliefert worden sein. Jedenfalls haben wir um sicher zu gehen noch mal alle Komponenten nach und nach Angeschlossen und einzeln auf Fehlfunktion überprüft um Kurzschlüsse, ausgelöst durch andere Kabel (z.B. vom FPanel oder die USB Erweiterungen) auszuschliessen. GBTTM ist zwar zwischendurch seiner Arbeit nachgegangen hat mir aber tatsächlich um die 1,5h telefonische Seelsorge geleistet und mir letztendlich bis zum Windows aufsetzen geholfen, um wirklich alle Fehlerquellen ausschliessen zu können. Und das auf entspannteste Weise. Da kann ich nur sagen, vielen Dank und das nächste komme ich Direkt hier im Forum vorbei.

Ich hoffe es hilft evtl. dem eine oder anderen der ähnliche Symptome feststellt.

Grüße


----------



## Jeretxxo (1. März 2013)

Klasse, eine unendliche Gesichte hatte letzlich doch noch ein Happy End. 
Sauber, das dass System nun schinbar richtig läuft und klasse Support, wenn ich das hier so lese. 
Das nächste Board wird dann auch mal wieder ein Gigabyte.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (1. März 2013)

Willkommen und sehr gern, Danke  Gruß GBTTM


----------



## mirko2002 (6. April 2013)

Hallo, ich habe heute meinen neu zusammengestellten PC erhalten und nichts geht mehr. Folgendes Ticket habe ich gerade an den Gigabyte Support eröffnet (denke aber nicht, dass es am WE eine Antwort gibt):

Ich habe mir über den Händler Alternate einen Rechner mit den (unten) angegebenen Komponenten gekauft. 
Nachdem alles zusammengesetzt ist und ich den Rechner einschalte laufen die Gehäuselüfter, Grafikkartenlüfter und CPU-Lüfter. Ebenfalls leuchtet die Power LED und auch kurz die Festplatten LED am Tower. Auf der Mainboard selber leuchten keinerlei Kontroll LED (falls überhaupt vorhanden). 
Jedoch bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz, er geht weder zur RAM Prüfung noch das etwas vom BIOS zu sehen wäre. Der PC Speaker piept auch nicht, so dass ich darüber auch keinen Fehler entnehmen kann. 
Entferne ich vor dem Start den RAM Riegel piept der Speaker beim einschalten sofort, also funktioniert er. Setze ich den RAM Riegel wieder ein drehen wieder alle Lüfter, Power LED leuchtet, Festplatten fahren auch hörbar an aber danach bleibt er stehen ohne das ein Bild kommt. 
Merkwürdigerweise leuchtet auch nicht auf der Rückseite des Rechners die LAN LED bei eingestecktem Kabel, noch das meine Maus leuchtet. Demnach gibt der Rechner, obwohl er läuft, zu dem Zeitpunkt auch noch keinen Strom hinten ab. 
Ich habe bereits alle Perepheriegeräte entfernt und nur mit Minimalbesetzung gestartet. Gleiches Ergebniss. Unterschiedliche RAM Steckplätze wurden getestet. Der CPU bzw Sockel wurde geprüft ob evtl Pins verbogen sind -Fehlanzeige. Auch wurde die interne Grafikeinheit des CPUs getestet um auszuschließen, dass das Bild nur darüber kommt. 

Wie gesagt, der Rechner geht an und bleibt dies auch, nur er macht dann nichts weiter. Kein BIOS, kein Bootscreen, kein Speaker Piepton, keine weitere HDD Aktivität (nach dem Stromanlaufen). 
BIOS Batterie wurde einmal entfernt für einige Sekunden und danach wieder neu eingesetzt. Ebenfalls habe ich den Powerbutton beim einschalten bereits über 6 Sekunden gedrückt um den WatchDog Modus zu nutzen (hatte ich hier gelesen). 
Egal was ich Teste, es hilft nichts. Und dies ist nicht mein erster PC Zusammenbau. 
Ist hier das Mainboard Defekt oder können sie mir weiterhelfen?


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Modellname : GA-Z77-D3H(rev. 1.0)
--------------------------
M/B-Revision : 1.0
BIOS-Version : ??
Seriennummer : 
Händler : Alternate
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
VGA-Hersteller : GIGABYTE      Modell : HD 7850 OC
CPU-Marke : Intel      Modell : i5 3570K      CPU-Geschwindigkeit (Mhz) : 3400
Betriebsystem : Win 7 64-bit      Servicepack : 
Speicherhersteller :       Typ/Modell : DDR3
Speichergrösse : 8GB      Speichergeschwindigkeit : 1333 CL9-9-9-24
Netzteil : 630 W



Soooo.... Kann mir irgendwer weiterhelfen? Selbst nach 5 Minuten nur rumstehen passierte beim PC nichts weiter... Er lief einfach nur ohne Bild, ohne Alles. 

Gruß
Mirko


----------



## GeForce-Lover (6. April 2013)

Welches Netzteil genau?


----------



## Dragon AMD (6. April 2013)

Hi.
Dein mainboard braucht nen biosupdate da das die hd7000 sonst nicht unterstützt. 

Mfg


----------



## grenn-CB (6. April 2013)

Wird wahrscheinlich das BIOS sein was aktualisiert werden muss, wie es auch hier der Fall war http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/gigabyte-mainboards/262411-ga-z77-d3h-probleme.html


----------



## mirko2002 (6. April 2013)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Hi.
> Dein mainboard braucht nen biosupdate da das die hd7000 sonst nicht unterstützt.
> 
> Mfg


 
Genau das war es 

Danke jetzt geht alles (abgesehen davon das nun meine 1TB HDD abgebraucht ist :/ )


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (8. April 2013)

Moin Moin  läuft alles soweit ? Gruß GBTTM


----------



## mirko2002 (8. April 2013)

Ja, alles läuft jetzt. PCIe Karte wird nun erkannt und ich hab alles im Griff.

Lediglich - und das stösst mir sehr sehr sauer auf - ist nun meine 1TB Platte zerschossen, wo ich vorher alle Backups draufgezogen habe.

Das ganze kam nur zustande, weil ich ständig den Rechner an, aus, an, aus usw antun musste um den Fehler auf die Spur zu kommen.

Noch vor der letzten Änderung lief meine Platte. Dann lass ich hier den letzten Hinweis mit dem BIOS Update. Also PCIe Karte raus, PC gebootet und BIOS geupdated. Bis dahin lief noch alles. Dann schliesslich ein letztes Mal Rechner aufgemacht um nun die PCIe wieder einzustecken und seitdem klackert nur noch die Platte und alle meine Daten, Urlaubsbilder, Steuerdaten etc sind alle weg...

Hätte ich von Anfang an gewusste, dass es am BIOS lag hätte ich nicht immer wieder den Rechner so oft an- und ausgeschalten und meine Platte würde jetzt sicherlich noch leben.

Thats life


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (8. April 2013)

Das tut mir sehr Leid Mirko, hast du es mal mit tools probiert die Daten wieder zu retten ? Gruß GBTTM


----------



## mirko2002 (8. April 2013)

Nützt ja alles nichts wenn die Festplatte nicht mehr geht 

Sie klackert sofort los, sobald der PC eingeschalten wird. Im BIOS wird sie natürlich nicht mehr erkannt. Denke mal sie wird ne Stromspitze oder so bekommen haben durch das ständige ein- und ausschalten und wird nun nen Fehler haben das er evtl den 0-Sektor oder mehr findet.

Eine Datenrettung wär hier sicher möglich wenn ich die Festplatte an ein Labor schicke - jedoch unter ~300€ wird das nix.... ob mir das die Daten wert sind muss ich noch mit meiner Frau besprechen.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (8. April 2013)

Ohh Sie Klakert schon... das ist übel  Sag wird sie denn noch in Win überhaupt erkannt `? Gruß


----------



## mirko2002 (8. April 2013)

Wie soll Sie denn im Win erkannt werden, wenn schon das BIOS die Erkennung verweigert? 

Soweit ich weiss findet Sie Windows dann auch nicht 

Ich hab's zwar noch nicht getestet, aber weiteres "am Stromkreis lassen" möchte ich auch nicht um die Platte noch mehr zu beschädigen. Dann wäre eine Datenwiederherstellung (sollte ich sie denn in Erwägung ziehen) auch immer unwahrscheinlicher, wenn sich der Schreib/Lesekopf in die Oberfläche kratzt.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (9. April 2013)

Recht hast du °! Gruß GBTTM


----------

